# Source Filmmaker und Jedi Academy



## xXDreamNightXx (1. August 2013)

Guten Abend Forum. 
Ich hätte gerne mal gewußt, ob man irgendwie die Maps und Models vom Spiel Star Wars Jedi Academy im Filmmakker einfügen kann ? Wäre nett, wenn das jemand wüßte, danke.


----------



## Monsjo (1. August 2013)

So weit ich weiß geht das nur mir Valvespielen. Oder selbstgemachten Modellen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. August 2013)

Das geht nur mit Source Engine Maps weil der Filmmaker auf der tollen Source Engine basiert. Du könntest die Maps auch selber mit den Sourc SDK erstellen oder kuckst im Workshop ob was dabei ist.


----------



## xXDreamNightXx (2. August 2013)

Danke euch für die Antwort. Es ist nämlich so, das ich vor habe einen Jedi Academy Movie zu machen, dazu brauche ich die Models und die maps. Ich weiß es gibt auch noch solche 3D Animation Programme, aber die sind mir viel zu kompliziert gemacht.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. August 2013)

Musst mal hier kucken: Steam Workshop :: Source Filmmaker Vielleicht ist da was dabei. Du könntest auch eine Star Wars/Jedi Academy Map für ein Source Engine Spiel nehmen wenn du eine findest gibt es aber bestimmt, gibt fast alle für die Source.


----------

